# Show Me your classic Sentra



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, I searched and didn's see that anyone had done this so I figured I'd give it a go. You can put a mod list if you want, it doesn't bother me any. Here's mine:


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

wish mine was in good paint lol


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I've noticed that paint was an issue with many b13's, but mine is pretty much immaculate, but it has a few dings in it.


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

sigh here is mine im showing u lol


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess


----------

